# First dart frog tank (20g long)



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey what's up guys I just finished my first dart frog tank about three weeks ago and am looking for advice/feedback on things I need to change or add. I do need to note that the water feature will be extremely reduced and the water level lowered and possibly removed altogether before I add darts. I have already added springtails and have a separate culture started. there is also a mist system installed to help with humidity. I was thinking of going with leucomelas but if there is a different dart frog that would work better for this tank I'm all ears! Thank you in advance for the advice and feedback I am still learning and want to do things right the first time.


----------



## stimpson65 (Apr 25, 2010)

The viv looks great.
Yeah, the water feature is pretty extreme for darts. I just recently commented that some darts have been known to drown in as little as an inch of water.
I'd put tree frogs (and some more climbing features) in that setup as it is.
For darts, based on how you have the false bottom configured and the fact that you have a misting system, I think I'd remove the water entirely and use the support gravel as a sump/runoff area. Capillary action in the gravel will tend to draw any moisture in the sump area up in to the substrate and could cause a soggy substrate and lead to mold problems. I would keep the water level as low as possible for that configuration but that's just me.
I like your lighting. I can't wait to get my first LED system.
Leucs would be fine.
Don't forget your coco-hut or frog den of course and there's room for more plants.
That's my 2 cents worth. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome Thank you so much for the feedback it is very appreciated! Yea I'm definitely going to drain the water and put some pillow moss down there in its place. I was also going to add some more branches for more surface area for the frogs to climb on. Do you think 3 leucs is too many? I will only get two if there isn't enough room I don't want to stress them out. The only reason I wanted three is because I read that leucs do well in groups. I am getting more plants and adding some more spots to hide and I will post updates. Thanks again!


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks great.

Stimpson is right, the water feature is probably a little much for darts...though I saw an enclosure at the California Academy of Sciences that had a pretty significant water feature...Then again, they also had a mixture of Tinc morphs all thrown together.

Opinions will vary on this, and I know that the reflex answer on this forum is 2 tincs in a 20 gallon. Personally, I think that is a little conservative...I really doubt you'd have a problem with three...especially if you have a number of visual barriers (I think your setup is fine...grow out the plants and add some hides?). Just keep an eye out for aggression.

Good luck.

Ron


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome thank you Ron I appreciate the feedback. I'm going on vacation in six weeks and won't be getting frogs until I get back so that will let the plants grow in some more and I'll take some more pics when it has grown in and hopefully it will be suitable by then. I'll probably lower the water level to leas than an inch and turn the pump on low and see how it is for a while before adding the frogs. If it still isn't going to work Ill turn it off altogether


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

What's up guys I just finished a lot of tune ups to the tank including basically filling the water section so there is less then a 1/2 inch of water. This new setup is already making me feel better I got too worried about the drowning issue. Let me know what you guys think. 
I still have about 8-9 weeks before I will be adding frogs so the plants will fill in a lot more. Thanks in advance!


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Hydro, 

The viv looks great! I actually have been finishing up one myself and after reading up on yours and seeing the pics, I'm starting to have second thoughts on the water feature I have in mine. Lets just say that I have a good amount of water. The tank is an Exo-terra 18x18x24. I already have a bunch of guppies in it, but no frogs yet. I haven't posted any updates in like a year so my viv looks completely different from earlier. 

Anyway, I was actually planning on starting another viv, except this time a 20g long like yours (figured I should put one out of the like 4-5 empty tanks I got around my house to use, let's just say hamsters reproduce quickly). I decided to check yours out for potential ideas, so I'd like to thank you for that. So I noticed you don't have any eggcrate for a false bottom? Any reason in particular? 

And just like everyone else, got any updates?? I'd love to see how it looks now.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you a-ha! I can't tell you how much I appreciate the feedback and kind words! Yea the bigger water area was one of the main things I wanted to do when I was first building this tank but it ended up being more difficult to care for then I had planned lol. My main problem was I'm not familiar with keeping fish at all. I tried to put some in when I had a large water section but they kept dying for some reason. Idk if it was the pH level of the water or if the water was being pulled too much for the waterfall or what but I gave up and decided to play it safe lol. If you can do it, go for it though because I think when done successfully they look incredible! 
I do actually have eggcrate with false bottom I just hid it really well so that makes me happy you couldn't tell!  the pebbles in the front of the tank cover the mesh that is wrapped around the eggcrate. I also have hydroton clay balls in the eggcrate for filtration. Here is a few photos of the side of the tank and you can see the eggcrate and the water pump for the stream








that's awesome that you have some extra tanks laying around to use I wish I did lol I thought the 20g long would be really small once everything was in it but I feel like it ended up being the perfect size for where I wanted it. Here are a few growth update pics







I'd love to see some photos of your exo Terra you have especially after a year of growth! I bet it has taken off! Thanks again for the feedback and I'm flattered that I gave you some inspiration


----------

